

What I've Learnt Being a Developer Dad - lukevenediger
http://lukevenediger.me/blog/2014-Jan-03/5-things-Ive-learnt-being-a-developer-dad.html

======
szt69
Good post. I also think the last point on healthy eating and exercise is very
important. I remember when I was back on diet and in a good shape I could get
away with less sleep and my mind was fresher and overall I felt good all the
time. Feeling good brings positive thinking and at the end productivity in all
aspect of ones life. This together with the extra time you get (sleeping 6
hours instead of 7, not feeling drowsy for 40 minutes after lunch, etc.) makes
a huge difference. That's why I am also getting back to diet this year.

And I want to try one more thing that probably falls into the mental health
category: meditation.

Tamas

